# Modena in Johnston, RI is in need of home



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Hi everyone,
A Modena was reported to us on 911 Pigeon Alert who need a home. If there is anyone that can give this little one a home, let me know and I will give info on who to get in contact with. I can it to you through a pm. 
This is note from the person who h/ her:


> hi -- this is ellen
> i have a beautiful modena pigeon that was found in johnston RI around
> the first of november. he was brought here on saturday - no band -
> he is safe but i would love to find his original owner
> thanks


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi littlestar,
Is the bird in RI, or the shelter in Billerica, MA? 
Either way, I am interested. But Billerica is much closer to me.
Let me know how to get in touch - just sent a 911 moderator an e-mail too. (was that you maybe?)
Anyway - PM me if you like.


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Here are some photos of "Petey, " who I picked up from the Beaks and Noses Parrot shelter this evening. He is 10x more beautiful than the pictures show...and quite a feisty fellow! Hard to keep him still for the camera.

He's going to fit right in


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

What a beauty and cutie Petey is, Karen!!

After seeing Modenas up close and personal when Cindy and I went to the State Fair, I have become a fan of these neat pijies!!

I know he will be a wonderful addition! Thank you for the lovely pictures!

Sending love, hugs and scritches and do be sure to keep us updated!

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Petey is just gorgeous! Thank you so much, Karen, for rescuing him and giving him a good home!

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a cutie, I'm glad he is home with you, Karen. Sounds like you are going to outnumber me in pigeons, if you keep it up!


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Tee hee - lil Pete is a real pip! 
I set his carrier on the table for a moment when I got home. As I was taking off my coat & hat, our tiny cat Bela peeked in through the grate on the carrier. Petey let her have it with a "hoooo-hoooo-woooo-hooo000" and lots of foot stomping. It almost sounded as if he was saying "Don't yooooou loook at meeee!!" Poor kitty ran off with her tail between her legs, lol!

Thanks all for your kind words, and a big huge thanks to the 911 moderators for all of their hard work. Also - Beaks & Noses is an amazing parrot rescue facility. Very impressed with the level of care the birds are provided there.


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Karen, Congratulations. Petey is so beautiful. It was very nice talking to on the phone. Petey is one very lucky little guy to have you as his mommy and I know he already loves you. I can't thank you enough for taking and giving him a home. I really appreciate it. We on 911 Pigeon Alert try our best to help these little guys out.


----------

